# Glare mout laser



## Red_ver (Jun 18, 2010)

So I've got a glare mout laser I screw around with sometimes. My friend told me how much they are worth so I checked it out. I see youguys talk about more powerful stuff for under 1k, so why is this thing $6000? What makes it so special? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Red_ver (Jun 22, 2010)

.....nobody?


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 23, 2010)

From the look of it, it's built to get the crap beaten out of it without failing. Most "real" lasers don't like getting smacked around.


----------



## aml (Jun 23, 2010)

anything that is built for military application, and is currently used for such in combat theater.....always comes with an inflated price.


----------



## csa (Jun 23, 2010)

Presumably you didn't pay that for it, so how did you come to have it? Perhaps it fell out of the supply chain? Interesting item to just happen to have...


----------



## Red_ver (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah I guess you could say that. It's something I would probably partwith if I could get even 1/2 what I'm seeing them for. Guess I'll have to do some more research.


----------



## aml (Jun 25, 2010)

Red_ver said:


> Yeah I guess you could say that. It's something I would probably partwith if I could get even 1/2 what I'm seeing them for. Guess I'll have to do some more research.



what CSA is getting at, is that the laser most likely is currently property of uncle sam.....

its stolen.

ill give you 300 bucks for it.


----------



## Red_ver (Jun 26, 2010)

9/10ths is alot though. And in the last year some things transpired with our unit on our deployment, so I know where I stand with it.


----------



## 65535 (Jul 1, 2010)

Red_ver said:


> 9/10ths is alot though. And in the last year some things transpired with our unit on our deployment, so I know where I stand with it.



9/10ths isn't law, it sounds to me like you're admitting you didn't come to acquire that through proper legal channels, and don't have the right to sell it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 3, 2010)

I've always wondered, if the Mout costs a whopping $5700 being only a 125mw, how much do they ask for the LA-9/P, which is double that power (250mw)?


----------



## jellydonut (Jul 3, 2010)

They do sell them to civvies

http://www.auroratactical.com/product.php?productid=16355&cat=309&page=1

But holy mother of god what a price.


----------

